# Happy Thanksgiving Ya'll



## Benchwrench (Nov 21, 2012)

This is my favorite holiday to be around friends and family where we can all get together as the good Lord intended. 
Even though it's not that cold out, this is the best time to start a nice fire in our much discussed stoves for all who come into our homes to enjoy as we open our hearts to acquaint and reacquaint ourselves with one another. 
 I just wanted to say Happy Thanksgiving to everyone here at Hearth.com, You all have been very helpful and friendly, it's been a privilege to share a cup with you all in the morning while reading your posts over a warm stove.


----------



## pen (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## corey21 (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone from me.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 21, 2012)

Random thoughts . . .

"Not that cold out" . . . hmmm . . . plenty cold where I am. Things are starting to freeze up nicely during the night.

RE: Pen's pic . . . Guess Mitt had the final word.  

Thanksgiving . . . a very nice holiday . . . a time to be thankful . . . a time to get together with family and friends and hope you're finally old enough to not sit at the kiddie table . . . a time to gorge ourselves on food and then fall to sleep while watching football in preparation for the Black Friday Madness. And yes . . . I am kidding . . . I actually do like this holiday . . . it still hasn't got to be too commercial but rather a day to just get together with those you love (and some you don't love so much) and be thankful for all that we have in this world.

Final thought . . . don't forget to remember those who are often not remembered during this time . . . those who are home alone during the holidays.


----------



## argus66 (Nov 21, 2012)

gotta go to lame bro in law house. no stove or fireplace, gonna be lame.  oh well.


----------



## Jags (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy turkey day to all.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 21, 2012)

pen said:


>



Why does Elmo sound different?


----------



## begreen (Nov 21, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Why does Elmo sound different?


 
He ate the bird.


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 21, 2012)

for those with really uptight guests I suggest a wee bit of fake cutting your finger when carving the turkey. Say "By Odin's beard that tickels" followed by "Noone minds a little blood on their bird right"? while holding said fake injury. Good times for some, especially me. Enjoy everyone. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Jags (Nov 21, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Why does Elmo sound different?


 
Due to a little tickle.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 21, 2012)

Jags said:


> Due to a little tickle.


 
In his throat?


----------



## Jags (Nov 21, 2012)

Maybe - maybe not.


----------



## ScotO (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving, guys and gals!  Enjoy your families and don't pull on Uncle Ed's finger after dinner, even if he offers you a quarter.....

Heading out the door to pick up our turkey right now.......a fresh one from a farm over the mountain.   He was sacrificed yesterday ......


----------



## Benchwrench (Nov 21, 2012)

*Deep Fried Turkey in peanut oil,* *Mmmmm...*


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving!
I am grateful for all you guys and gals here....
Thanks for all the help and support over the last couple of years.


----------



## Jags (Nov 21, 2012)

Going drinking in the morning with my Mother, Sis and B-inlaw.  Turkey at sisters house after that.


----------



## jharkin (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy thanksgiving everybody!

This is my favorite holiday too... Good food good guests....and no pressure to buy gifts!


Too warm for the stove unfortunately (50s) but the fireplace is a cracklin'


----------



## jharkin (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh and we get Pats Jets tomorrow


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my Hearth Head friends. Make sure you eat & drink way too much tomorrow & hope that we get at least ONE game worth watching...


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 21, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my Hearth Head friends. Make sure you eat & drink way too much tomorrow & hope that we get at least ONE game worth watching...


 
It's ALWAYS worth watchin' the Pats kick some Jets hiny..............


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 21, 2012)

hossthehermit said:


> It's ALWAYS worth watchin' the Pats kick some Jets hiny..............


 
The Pats? Oh yeah, that's the NFL team based in New England &  owned by the Manning Brothers...


----------



## Dix (Nov 21, 2012)

Have a happy everyone.

Good friends here, and one hell of a lot of support on many levels.

Thankful for you all, and the start of my life back !


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 21, 2012)

See ya tomorrow Dix, I am bringing a can of cranberry sauce and a doggy bag!


----------



## Dix (Nov 21, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> See ya tomorrow Dix, I am bringing a can of cranberry sauce and a doggy bag!


 
Just bring the doggie bag... making cranberry sauce from scratch


----------



## Defiant (Nov 21, 2012)

Jags said:


> Due to a little tickle.


*I always thought he got two test tickles?*
Happy Thanksgiving buddies and hearth mates.


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 21, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Just bring the doggie bag... making cranberry sauce from scratch


Until a few years ago, I didn't really care for the scratch stuff. Then, found out how easy it is to make and I guess developed a taste for it.
It's the only way we'll eat it now.
Happy Thankgiving to all, and to all, a good night.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving all ! I wont need beer to get drunk the carbs will have a similar effect without the hangover .


Pete


----------



## WellSeasoned (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 22, 2012)

One of my favorite holidays also.  Simple, with quality time spent with the family.  I will be remembering ones that are no longer with us and the ones that are away from their families.

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## argus66 (Nov 22, 2012)

ya no gifts is sweet...


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 22, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all ! I wont need beer to get drunk the carbs will have a similar effect without the hangover .
> 
> 
> Pete


The carbs will just give you a Overhang!

Gary


----------



## raybonz (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of my friends here! Have a safe and fun holiday!

Ray


----------



## shmodaddy (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy thanksgiving to all on this forum and to all that may join!   

Sent from my rooted and eclipse running X2--thanks nitro--  if im posting on here I'm probably supposed to be working! I can't help im addicted to HEARTH.COM!


----------



## jharkin (Nov 22, 2012)

Don't forget your morning calisthenics to warm up for some serious eating


----------



## Tramontana (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Cheers!


----------



## webbie (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Happy, all.....


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 22, 2012)

Ibid


----------



## jharkin (Nov 22, 2012)

Dinner is digesting, time for some pie and the pats game!  

Still a bit warm here for the stove but that doesn't mean no fire


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving!   Took the megabus to the DC area to visit my cousin and see the sights.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 22, 2012)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! Took the megabus to the DC area to visit my cousin and see the sights.


----------



## webbie (Nov 22, 2012)

jharkin said:


> Dinner is digesting, time for some pie and the pats game!
> 
> Still a bit warm here for the stove but that doesn't mean no fire


 
I just took a nap - from 7 to 9PM. The food hit me at about the same time as the wine and the other stuff.....went into total unconsciousness.......


----------



## pen (Nov 22, 2012)

webbie said:


> I just took a nap - from 7 to 9PM. The food hit me at about the same time as the wine and the other stuff.....went into total unconsciousness.......


 
you are living the American dream web


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 22, 2012)

Wine? Wine? There is hope for you yet. What is next. Eating a steak? 

Hope everybody had a great Thanksgiving day.


----------



## begreen (Nov 22, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> One of my favorite holidays also. Simple, with quality time spent with the family. I will be remembering ones that are no longer with us and the ones that are away from their families.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving.


 
That's one of the funniest Mr. Bean episodes. I love it!


----------



## begreen (Nov 22, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Wine? Wine? There is hope for you yet. What is next. Eating a steak?
> 
> Hope everybody had a great Thanksgiving day.


 
Tryptophan and tofu is a deadly combo. Add some wine and you're a goner.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 22, 2012)

Best thing I learned in that first thing in the morning semester elective health class. Where the carbohydrate coma comes from. Well, and that the ladies don't worry much about getting dressed for a sunup class.  Only one I ever would have liked to have failed and had to retake..


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 23, 2012)

Good day for me . . . went to Bath with my brother to do some geocaching as my wife was sleeping as she had to work . . . figure we'll make our traditional dinner on Sunday. Beautiful weather . . . thought we could easily find a Chinese restaurant for lunch, but one was closed and the other was out of business. We ended up spying an "open" sign at a pizza place and so we walked in expecting to order a pizza . . . only to find that the Greek owner had opened up his business for the day to anyone as he was offering free turkey dinners to anyone interested . . . I was quite impressed . . . and will be going back some day to spend some money with this business.


----------



## Defiant (Nov 23, 2012)

I spent Thanksgiving morning digging these goodies.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 23, 2012)

Throw them in the stove. I hate the slimy things.


----------



## woodchip (Nov 24, 2012)

Belated good wishes for Thanksgiving.

I just hope people who were affected by Sandy managed to find some way of joining in, maybe just giving thanks for surviving, and seeing family and friends are ok.


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 24, 2012)

Defiant said:


> I spent Thanksgiving morning digging these goodies.


 
Those are darker than the steamer clams up here.  Are they different?  Quahogs?

I'd eat a small bucket of those anyday.


----------



## Defiant (Nov 24, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Those are darker than the steamer clams up here. Are they different? Quahogs?
> 
> I'd eat a small bucket of those anyday.


We got a mixture of littlenecks, cherrystones, quahogs, and oysters. Ate some raw on the half shell and had linguine and clam sauce last night, making stuffed clams today. Probably clams casino tomorrow.


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 24, 2012)

Defiant said:


> We got a mixture of littlenecks, cherrystones, quahogs, and oysters. Ate some raw on the half shell and had linguine and clam sauce last night, making stuffed clams today. Probably clams casino tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That is a real nice rake.  Homemade stainless jobber?


----------



## Benchwrench (Nov 24, 2012)

I guess one could say it was "Thanksgivingey" because it wasn't a game, that was a Turkey Shoot.


----------



## Defiant (Nov 24, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> That is a real nice rake. Homemade stainless jobber?


It is a 10 year old stainless Ribb rake. They are the best. Check out their website,http://www.ribbrakes.com/


----------

